# Chronograph Second Hand Stuck



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

My boss has a Tissot quartz chronograph. I forget exactly which model, I think PR50?

Anyway, the chronograph (big) second hand is stuck around the 2 o'clock marker. When you push the start/stop button, it just shakes in place, it does not move. The watch still keeps accurate time, and I believe that the small seconds still works.

He contacted a local watch repair shop, and the guy said that you can sometimes "shock" the watch to get it to start running normally again. I assume that the normal procedure of resetting the second hand will not work, since it won't move at all.

Has anyone heard of this shock procedure? Can it be done from home? Is there any other way to fix this?

Thanks!


----------



## ohmegah (Dec 16, 2008)

I just checked the manual for mine, and to reset the 60 seconds counter hand, pull the crown out to postion II, and push "pusher B".










Pusher "B" is located at 4:00.

Here's a link to download the manual from Tissot's website:

http://support.tissot.ch/?mod_flashPDF/id_143/langSelected_en

Hope this helps... If not, send me a PM with your email address, and I'll email you the PDF of the manual.

Best,
Wallace


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

ohmegah said:


> I just checked the manual for mine, and to reset the 60 seconds counter hand, pull the crown out to postion II, and push "pusher B".


Thanks for the reply. The problem is not that the second hand won't reset to the correct place. It is stuck and does not move at all, just shakes in place when you try to start it.


----------



## leewmeister (Feb 13, 2006)

With luck, it might be a weak battery. Chronographs usually use separate motors for the timekeeping function and chronograph function. A weak battery may not have enough juice to run both. After a battery change the chrono hands will probably all have to be recalibrated to zero by following ohmegah's directions.


----------

